

Show HN: Regex – Regular expression testing tool for OS X - hboon
http://motionobj.com/regex/

======
laveur
There are other tools that are free. And in my opinion better than this. I've
used both RegExhibit and Reggy. Both appear to be Open Source, though
development has appeared to have stalled on both. They are at least both worth
looking at before you spend 14.99 on an app.

